# HELSINKI | Projects & Construction



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

HELSINKI - A SUMMARY OF PROJECTS AND CONSTRUCTION GOING ON IN THE FINNISH CAPITAL

Welcome to the projects and construction thread of one of the fastest growing cities in Europe. Some of these projects are among the biggest construction projects in Europe.

Since the docks moved out of the inner city and further west to Vuosaari, huge swathes of land in very central locations have now been freed up for development. These seaside sites pretty much form a ring around the Helsinki peninsula (as seen in the picture below). The Principal development projects are Kalasatama (Fish Harbour), Länsisatama (West Harbour, devided into Jätkäsaari and Hernesaari), Pasila, Kruunuvuorenranta and the almost finished Arabianranta.

These projects will radically alter the face of the city and enlarge the inner city vastly both geographically and population wise. 





Status: Under Construction
Type: Residential/Office/Leisure
Construction schedule: 2009-2030s
20,000 residents
5,000-7,000 housing units
8,000 jobs
Housing: 720,000m2
Business premises: 535,000m2
Services: 45,000m2
Travel time to the city centre by metro: 7 minutes
New parks and green space
Shopping mall
Construction: 2009-2030

Kalasatama will offer both rental and owner-occupied apartments, as well as housing for students and seniors. Eight high-rises will be built (the first on starting construction this year) of which six will be residential, one a hotel and one office space. They will be 20-33 floors high, the tallest one reaching 126m.

From the official website:

Waste management

The logistics of Kalasatama will be eased with an automated vacuum waste collection system. Covering the whole area, the piping connects to the Kalasatama waste collection point, which will be located in the centre of the area.

Residents carry sorted waste from their domicile to the waste collection point of their building. There are trap doors for mixed waste, biodegradable waste and paper and carton, with sorted waste automatically suctioned into the pipe work, greatly improving the convenience of waste transportation. 

Public transport:

Orange - current metro
Green - current tram
Blue - current bus routes
Red - future tram










The area will also be connected by several new roads and bridges, including the Kruunuvuori Bridge.











































Web cam
Web cam2
Kalasatama
Redi



LÄNSISATAMA (JÄTKÄSAARI & HERNESAARI)

JÄTKÄSAARI

Type: Residential/Office/Business/Cruise Terminal
Status: Under Construction
Land area: 100 ha
Parks: 19,8 ha
Travel time to Helsinki center: 5–10 minutes
Total floor area:
Residential buildings 600,000 m2
Business and services 300,000 m2
Residents: 17,000
Jobs: 6,000
Construction: 2009–2025

From the official website: 

"Overlooking the beautiful open sea, the modern precinct of Jätkäsaari is currently under construction on a southern peninsula recently vacated by a cargo port – only minutes away from the centre of Helsinki."

Transport

"In the planning of Jätkäsaari, particular attention was given to the development of a comprehensive network of pedestrian and cycle paths, as well as a smooth public transport system, primarily trams. At present, Jätkäsaari can be reached by bus and by tram, with a metro station in close proximity located in the neighbouring area of Ruoholahti."

Video (Jätkäsaari & Hernesaari)






Pictures from the already completed areas: http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/lansisatama/perustietoa/kuvia-jatkasaaresta











"Bunkkeri" warehouse conversion.





































HERNESAARI

Type: Residential/Office/Cruise Terminal
Status: Approved
Current surface area: 33 ha
Additional landfill: 11 ha
Seaside park area: 6 ha
Residential floor area: 210,000 floor m²
Other floor area: 190,000 floor m²
Residents: 5,100
Jobs: 3,800
Construction: 2020–2030





























PASILA

Pasila is an area located 3.5km north of the city centre. It is home to 8400 people, the YLE (the Finnish state owned broadcasting company) and the second largest train station in Helsinki. Pasila consists mostly of 70s concrete apartment and office buildings, and is well connected to the rest of the city by train-, tram- and bus lines. 

Type: Office/Residential/Mall/Train Station
Status: Under Construction/Approved
Floors: 15-40
Residents: 20 000
Jobs: 50 000
Construction: 2015-2040
Transport: New metro line and tram lines





































KRUUNUVUORENRANTA


Currently an oil depot this area opposite the city centre will connected to the inner city by the Kruunuvuori Bridge.


Type: Residential
Status: Under Construction
Residential buildings: 500 000m²
Business and services: 50 000m²
Residents: 11 000 
Jobs: 1000 
Housing quarters, traffic areas: 95ha
Recreation and nature areas: 106ha
Construction: 2012-2025 
































TELAKKARANTA


This is an old dock which will be redeveloped.

Type: Commercial/Leisure/Residential
Status: In Progress
Architect: Lundgaard & Tranberg
Area: 2ha
Residents: 400
Office- and Commercial space: 20 000m²
Culture space: 7000m²
Construction: ?










Helsinki Central Library U/C







Guggenheim Museum | Approved






























Amos Anderson Art Museum | U/C











KEILANIEMI


Keilaniemi is a business park located 8 km from Helsinki city centre, and many large corporations have their head quarters here: Nokia, Kone, Neste Oil, Fortum but also smaller companies like Rovio Entertainment (creators of Angry Birds). This area is going to see some major redevelopment in the coming years. A new metro station will open in Keilaniemi in 2015 and four new high-rise buildings will be constructed. The Ring I ring way will be buried and a new park created on top of it.


Type: Office/Residential
Status: Approved (metro station u/c)
Construction: 2015 (?)

Keilarantatower | 111m | 26fl | Approved






Tapiola Towers | 40fl | 36fl | 32fl | Approved






OTHER PROJECTS


Marriott Helsinki Westend Hotel | 70.7m | 18fl | U/C










Leijonatorni (Lion Tower) | 120m | 35fl | Proposed

Finnish businessman Harry "Hjallis" Harkimo wants to build this high-rise next to the Hartwall Areena in Pasila in Helsinki. As Pasila is reserved for high-rise buildings this will probably go ahead.











Töölönlahti Bay redevelopment| Proposed




Cloud City Helsinki | Proposed

A glass building consisting of cubes stacked on top of each other is proposed to be built in the courtyard of an old ware house in the district of Punavuori in the inner city.





Redevelopment of Eteläsatama | Proposed/Planning

Eteläsatama (south harbour) is the show piece of Helsinki. It is the heart of the empire city with the cathedral at its centre. Yet this area, due to the cruise ferries which dock here, is still partly dominated by ware houses, terminal buildings and disconnected pools of sea water. In the future Eteläsatama will be more connected and pleasant with new parks, seaside boulevards and buildings.

Some of the different plans:








Stockmann Tapiola | Proposed

New development in the suburb of Tapiola. It will sit on a metro- and bus station.




Itäkeskus | U/C

Itäkeskus (centre of the east) is the largest shopping mall in the Nordic region and will now expand again.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Now you know some of what's going on in Helsinki. I will post more later 

I encourage other (Finnish) forumers to add projects and post updates as well!


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

Good job, Mr Bricks!

I have one thing to add: Töölön Stage housing block, under construction (about halfway through).

















http://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1070


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Propel! I really like those buildings, they are strikingly modern yet traditional with those pitched roofs and chimneys.


----------



## noisrevid (Nov 22, 2010)

Great Work, Mr Bricks! I lived for one month in Helsinki this year, really like to see where this city is going to. Was a good month . Keep us informed!
There is so much great constructioin work going on.


----------



## Espa (Jun 24, 2011)

*A Finnish-British team won the Kruunusillat competition*








City of Helsinki announces the winner of Kruunusillat competition


> The winner is a light cable stayed bridge that fits into the seascape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bridge will be ~1,3km in length and link the new under development district of Kruunuvuorenranta to the city centre via Kalasatama district. It will also connect to the city zoo of Korkeasaari.

The bridge will provide transport connection via a tram line and also cater to pedestrians as well as cyclists, but the bridge will have no room for cars.


----------



## Janne_H (Aug 17, 2007)

*CITY OF HELSINKI*
Introducing Major Urban Development Projects

http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/sites/...es/mipim_hki_esitys_final_21022013_high_0.pdf


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

A quick update june 2013.
West harbour.








Fish harbour.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/formatura/with/9129279344/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great work guys! 

Are those your pictures propel?


Regarding the "Kruunusillat Bridge"

http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/report/the-golden-gate-of-helsinki/2133


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Should this thread also include infrastructure and public transport projects?

Btw, here is a link to the Helsinki Metro thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609140&page=2


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

^^Most of the big developments in Helsinki are somehow connected to public transportation. The bridge, Tikkurila, new west metro stations...So it seems perfectly natural to include them in this thread.
Those are not my pics:cheers:


----------



## Depet (Jul 5, 2013)

Helsinki is a lovely city, one of my favorite destinations.

It is very clean and compact, yet with a cosmopolitan feel.
Stockholm is my favorite city in Europe and Helsinki comes as a close 2nd.
In fact Stockholm and Helsinki share many similarities.

Copenhagen and Oslo are both nice but they do not compare to Stockholm and Helsinki in any way.

Stockholm is so beautiful, so sophisticated and so elegant.
copenhagen and oslo have no chance competing to stockholm.

Stockholm is and will forever be the NYC of Scandinavia.

Some new friends of mine in Sweden told me to take the ferry over to Helsinki, Finland.
So I did and OMG I found hipster heaven.
Helsinki is very beautiful, much like Stockholm but what really makes this city different is the strong and visible hipster scene.

I got carried away and ended up snorting teqila the way hipsters do in Helsinki. It was crazy.
All in all, Stockholm is and forever will be the capital of Scandinavia (so Grand and magestic)
Helsinki is by far the coolest and edgiest (very hipster-friendly)
Copenhagen is expensive and small compared to Stockholm, and even Helsinki.
Oslo really is an armpit of europe. why? Look at a map.


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

*Nordic cities*

The nordic countries together have appr. 25 million people, less than half of England, so to compare any one nordic city to NY is a little over-enthusiastic.
Clearly, Stockholm and Copenhagen, both with 1,5 - 2 mill. people in their conurbation areas are the two largest, roughly equal sized cities.
To me, it appears that you try to secure a third position for Helsinki through bein antipathetic towards Oslo. I never was in Helsinki, so I can´t take a stance.
You are right that Stockholm is probably the most stylish and traditionally cosmopolitan city of the nordic countries (I was there too).
About Oslo (where I studied and lived for 10 yeas), I would only say that it is (unless there was a change in the last three months) percentually the fastest growing city in Europe. I can also offer something which none of the other three cities can offer, the situation between the ocean bay and tall surrounding hills with multiple natural outlook points.
For those curious, I can suggest the metro-compilation for Oslo at this very internet-site.


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

ELH said:


> The nordic countries together have appr. 25 million people, less than half of England, so to compare any one nordic city to NY is a little over-enthusiastic.
> Clearly, Stockholm and Copenhagen, both with 1,5 - 2 mill. people in their conurbation areas are the two largest, roughly equal sized cities.


Well Helsinki has larger city and urban population to Copenhagen, but metro population is indeed much larger than Helsinki. 
As far as population increase goes, all Nordics capitals are doing great there. Like you can see from the above projects in Helsinki, there's a lot going on in the city center on the next 20 years that will transform and add a lot mass, same can be said about Oslo.


Btw thanks to Bricks for opening the thread!


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

> *YIT PROPOSED AS THE BUILDER OF THE CENTRAL PASILA CENTRE** IN FINLAND*
> 
> *An evaluation team appointed by the City of Helsinki and the Finnish state is proposing that YIT be named as the winner of the design and implementation tender for the Central Pasila centre in Helsinki, Finland.* *The results of the competition will be confirmed by way of a decision of the Helsinki City Council, the Board of Directors of Senate Properties and the Parliament of Finland during 2013.*
> 
> ...


http://www.globenewswire.com/news-r...-of-the-Central-Pasila-centre-in-Finland.html

















http://yit.materialbank.net/NiboWEB/YIT/showCartPublicContent.do?uuid=4826183&random=639427&lang=en
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Keski-Pas...015++tältä+uusi+keskus+näyttää/a1378172237857


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks massive. Can't wait for more detailed plans


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't tell which project is the most awesome. 
Seems there is more construction ongoing and planned in Helsinki compared to two- or even three times bigger cities in Europe


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

From the Nordic section:



> _Guggenheim Foundation Presents a New Proposal for a Guggenheim Helsinki
> 
> Key Facts about the Revised Proposal
> 
> ...





propel said:


> Guggenheim Helsinki, take two :cripes:
> 
> 
> http://www.guggenheimhki.fi/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/130924HelsinkiLaunchRelease_EnglishFinal.pdf
> ...





> _Jätkäsaari to be home to Finland’s tallest wooden apartment buildings.
> The Helsinki Housing Production Department ATT has commissioned eight-storey apartment buildings for the new Jätkäsaari district of Helsinki. The buildings will have a total of 98 apartments for rent. --SVR will begin construction in the spring of 2014, and the buildings are scheduled for completion in 2015.
> The apartment buildings are part of a larger Wood City concept. Wood City is a unique wooden construction project in Finland undertaken by Stora Enso in collaboration with SRV. The plan for Wood City includes office, hotel and commercial buildings. Special attention will be paid to solutions that enhance energy efficiency in the design and construction._





propel said:


> http://www.hel.fi/hki/helsinki/en/news/wood-apartments#.UkEp9G8P98g.twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

And in other (completely unnecessary) news: Helsinki is the world's most honest city.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rlds-honest-city-Lisbon-lost-wallet-test.html

_It is a classic conundrum and a yardstick of morality - if you found an abandoned wallet, would you give it back?

But while everyone would have their own reasons for keeping or returning a lost item, a new study has revealed which cities worldwide have the best record for acts of honesty.
A total of 16 cities - including New York, London and Mumbai - were put to the test when 12 wallets were dropped in prominent places containing family photographs, contact details and the equivalent of £30 in cash.

Finnish capital city Helsinki returned 11 of its wallets, while in Lisbon, Portugal, only one of the wallets was returned - by a couple on holiday from Holland._


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

New renders of Kalasatama Center.



























http://laituri.hel.fi/fi/node/647/image_gallery
http://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=946&start=195
http://www.kalasatamankeskus.fi/homepage


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

From the Nordic forums:



propel said:


> Some renders of up-and-coming projects in Helsinki.
> 
> The new children's hospital in Meilahti. Estimated completion 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The harbour looks impressive.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The area has massive potential, let's just hope the end result will look as good as the renders.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful city, I love your subway system ... hopefully someday will see that in Colombia ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

It's a functional system no doubt, it's just too small. Luckily the western extension will open in a few years.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

More good news:



Kevlargeist said:


> The City Council approved the plans to extend the Amos Anderson Art Museum to Lasipalatsi. The whole Lasipalatsi area will get a face lift (JKMM Architects) and the art museum will start operating underground as well. The project (financed by Konstsamfundet) is expected to cost around 46 million €.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

nearly every project here is impressive with great design. Incredible how a _smaller_ city introduces one bigship after the other to the world


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Construction update from the Western Harbour:

IMG_1423 by pontikka88

IMG_1432 by pontikka88

IMG_1434 by pontikka88

IMG_1436 by pontikka88

IMG_1441 by pontikka88

IMG_1443 by pontikka88

My favourite

IMG_1444 by pontikka88

IMG_1445 by pontikka88

IMG_1446 by pontikka88

IMG_1499 by pontikka88

IMG_1458 by pontikka88

IMG_1459 by pontikka88

IMG_1461 by pontikka88

IMG_1463 by pontikka88

IMG_1468 by pontikka88

Never seen this canal before. In the background the island of Lauttasaari.

IMG_1469 by pontikka88

IMG_1472 by pontikka88

IMG_1473 by pontikka88

IMG_1475 by pontikka88

IMG_1477 by pontikka88

IMG_1479 by pontikka88

IMG_1480 by pontikka88

IMG_1482 by pontikka88

IMG_1488 by pontikka88

IMG_1496 by pontikka88

IMG_1502 by pontikka88

IMG_1504 by pontikka88

IMG_1512 by pontikka88

IMG_1513 by pontikka88

IMG_1514 by pontikka88

IMG_1516 by pontikka88

IMG_1519 by pontikka88

IMG_1523 by pontikka88

IMG_1527 by pontikka88

IMG_1528 by pontikka88

IMG_1529 by pontikka88

IMG_1532 by pontikka88

Verkkokauppa. The largest (and ugliest) electronics store in Europe. On a positive note the building does have an observation deck.

IMG_1533 by pontikka88

Still a long way to go..

IMG_1534 by pontikka88

IMG_1540 by pontikka88

IMG_1535 by pontikka88


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

This building gets new life as luxury apartments.



propel said:


> Luxury apartments to "Ohrana", former Tsar's secret police HQ building. Roomy bought the house for 21,5 million euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

New Kalasatama renders



propel said:


> Lighting design for Kalasatama Center. Looks promising:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghettobird (Jan 20, 2014)

I sincerely hope the Kalasatama center massive shopping mall will not materialize. It would destroy the street life from long distance of the mall. Rather don't build the skyscrapers at all than build them on top of a mall. This development is already visible in Leppävaara, Espoo, where most of the life is inside the shopping mall and the streets and parks empty.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

This is a real problem in Helsinki I think. New shopping malls seem to be popping up everywhere and getting more monstrous every time. And they suck the life out of the surrounding streets. The city should ban the construction of malls inside ring road I. It's too late to change the Kalasatama plans, but I think an "open air" mall like Liverpool One would have worked much better in this location.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> This is a real problem in Helsinki I think.


Not only in Helsinki but overall in Yurup. Generation Starbucks prefers them, cause they see their stars in US TV Series hanging out there. The shit is, that most US skyscraper/mall/cities have no streetlifes comparable to European Cities and you cannot use US-lifestyle paterns that simple here.


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

ghettobird said:


> I sincerely hope the Kalasatama center massive shopping mall will not materialize. It would destroy the street life from long distance of the mall. Rather don't build the skyscrapers at all than build them on top of a mall. This development is already visible in Leppävaara, Espoo, where most of the life is inside the shopping mall and the streets and parks empty.


I don't think there is even a possibility that the shopping mall would not happen, with the construction going on this year. 

It will be interesting to see how it will affect Kalasatama's streets. Kamppi didn't do much of anything, but then it is half the size compared to Redi and at the very hearth of Helsinki. Granted I'm not sure how the space is calculated with the climbing walls, movie theaters etc. when it comes to Redi. 

At the very worse Kalasatama could become its own island. At least before Hanasaari area gets tighter.


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

New York's Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum has launched a design competition for its proposed *€130m Guggenheim museum* on the South Harbor of Helsinki in Finland. The two-stage competition is anticipated to receive responses from firms and individuals across the globe.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The new ferris wheel in South Harbour.

IMG_1606 by pontikka88

New offices for OP- Pojola Group on Teollisuusukatu:

oppohjola by pontikka88

IMG_1876 by pontikka88

IMG_1864 by pontikka88


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The new hotel in Länsisatama has now been approved by the city council. The original plan was for a 34-storey tower to be constructed but due to nimby action we are now stuck with a 16- storey box.



Janne_H said:


>


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Other news (in Finnish):

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/+Helsingi...ipotin/a1408687969085?ref=hs-art-new-1&sivu=1

In financial negotiations between the government and the municipalities of the Helsinki metropolitan area it was decided that in return for a 25% increase in residential units production the government will provide funding for future infrastructure projects. In coming years billions will be spent on rail extensions including the second phase of the West Metro, the Ring Line and the "Drop Line". The new goal is for 15 000-16 250 apartments to be constructed per year. Most of these will be built along future rail lines and on redeveloped dockland.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent modern buildings.


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

About Kalasatama. SRV signed a deal with investor group concerning the 480 million REDI shopping center today. REDI is a key when it comes to starting Kalasatama's tower construction. Towers and REDI already got legally valid building permit, but the project was delayed for a year because of a last minute complaint, that also scared some of the original investors. 



I guess as Keilaniemi projects in Espoo were included in this thread before, so here's what's happening there. 

Fortum tower (Fortum's HQ) is planned to be renovated for housing use, while Fortum will move to larger and more flexible office space on Keilaranta Tower. Not pictured on these first 4 photos. 
Those two smaller towers behind Fortum tower are placeholders. Four circular towers are their own thing. Partly connected to the metro line that will be ready next year. 


























Not a huge fan of the boxy balconies on the renders, as I like the current look a lot with the narrow windows. Actually kind of hate the whole idea that they will are changing the looks of Fortum tower as much as they are now. 
So in essence, all these 3 towers are connected. It will be all three or nothing. Meaning the Keilaranta Tower for Fortum to move-in (pictured below) and apartment towers right next to Fortum tower. 

There are still questions about road infrastructure, mostly about the planned 200 million euro tunnel going beneath the area. 










How keilaniemi looks at the moment.
















 
_Wikimedia Commons / Magnus Manske_



Here's some material in Finnish.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

"Viereiselle tyhjälle tontille rakennetaan kaksi asuinkerrostaloa, joista tulee lähes yhtä korkeita kuin Fortumin torni"

I though these circular towers were going to be taller than the present ones?


----------



## Hmmz (Jun 13, 2013)

Mr Bricks said:


> "Viereiselle tyhjälle tontille rakennetaan kaksi asuinkerrostaloa, joista tulee lähes yhtä korkeita kuin Fortumin torni"
> 
> I though these circular towers were going to be taller than the present ones?


The two towers mentioned here are not the same as the four cylindrical towers. These two are right next to the Fortum tower. You can see them in the pictures on the previous page.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Oh I see. I just hope the circular towers get built.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

From the Finnish forums:



propel said:


> Stage One of the Guggenheim Helsinki Design Competition. All 1700 plus entries in a viewing gallery.
> http://designguggenheimhelsinki.org/stageonegallery/view/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice, world's tallest mobius-strip?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Some residential stuff:



propel said:


> Various residential projects in Helsinki. These are all *under construction*.
> 
> Jätkäsaari*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Five students of architecture have chosen what they think are the top proposals for the Guggenheim museum.

http://www.hs.fi/kulttuuri/a1305891817865


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

From the Nordic forums:



propel said:


> *6 Finalists Revealed in Guggenheim Helsinki Competition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Mobius strip isn't in the finals?



>


Are you kidding me??


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Imagine if that gets built :lol:

I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't even get that weird render. It has no sense of perspective.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It looks like somebody copy and pasted clipart on Microsoft Paint.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Some residential projects in Kalasatama.



propel said:


> Plans for the blocks just northeast of the Kalasatama center. via Taloforum


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

More residential stuff:



propel said:


> Keilaniemi residential project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Atlantinkaari (The Altantic Curve)



propel said:


> West harbour plans, Atlantinkaari. Via Taloforum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Aerials of Länsisatama and Kalasatama from last summer showing the vast scale of the two projects.



propel said:


> West harbour development 19.7.2014. A long way to go..





propel said:


> Kalasatama. Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

More art for Helsinki.



frank_hki said:


> Amos Anderson Art Museum will build a new museum building in and under the Lasipalatsi house, a functionalistic building from 1936. Although the museum will occupy the building only partly, the whole building will be completely renovated.
> 
> The exhibition area of the new museum will be 2000 sq metres and the main entrance will be at the corner of Lasipalatsi. The old cinema, Bio Rex, will be saved and used for screenings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Proposed new arena/mixed use development for the city.



propel said:


> Helsinki Garden is back. Arena, hotel, apartments. 120 000m2, 70% of it underground. The developers want to reserve the plot. City owns the land. Everyone's sick of the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

One of the buildings at the city campus of the university of Helsinki gets a long overdue facelift.



Leonee said:


> Yliopistonkatu 4 gets a makeover. The building, which was built in 70's, houses administrative offices of the University of Helsinki. The project should be ready before the end of 2017.
> 
> Here's the current look:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The plans for the Central Library have been approved.



propel said:


> *City Council has approved the project plan for the Central Library *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Roughly 6000 apartments u/c in Helsinki city proper during 2015. That is, excluding the urban/metropolitan area.



propel said:


> 2015 stats are in : The construction of total 5967 apartments were started in Helsinki last year (out of which 423 were office conversions), by far the most in the 2000's.
> Espoo/Vantaa propably had more..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

New campus for Metropolia University of Applied Sciences u/c.



anttibrili said:


> Metropolia Myllypuro campus construction starts today. Completed in 2019.
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/6000_oppilaan...opa_ilmastointihuoneet_opetuskayttoon/8716150



New plans for Helsinki Garden.



propel said:


> City planning department thinks Nordensjöldinkatu is a better site for Helsinki Garden than Mäntymäki. I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jätkäsaari seen from a ship.



Tande said:


> 2.3.2016
> 
> IMG_1318 by Tande11, on Flickr
> 
> Starting to stand out from skyline.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

New housing in Jätkäsaari.



propel said:


> Some newly U/C projects in Jätkäsaari. Spring collection.
> 
> ATT housing.
> 
> ...


More office space for Ilmala.



anttibrili said:


> Hartela builds more offices to Ilmala. Works have begun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





anttibrili said:


> Competition winner in a new residential district Kuninkaantammi, North-Helsinki.http://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2016/04/ziggy-voitti-kuninkaantammen-arkkitehtikilpailun/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Two suburban developments.

Myyrmäki.



propel said:


> Myyrmäki center plans. I think it's a parking lot for now.


Tikkurila



anttibrili said:


> YIT's 16fl residential project in Tikkurila. Tearin down the old now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Other news.

This 1970s colossus is scheduled for demolition.










The replacement.



anttibrili said:


> Haapaniemenkatu 4 offices.
> http://www.hel.fi/www/uutiset/fi/ra...oimistotalo-parantaa-sornaisten-kaupunkitilaa


New bike hiring scheme launches next summer.



anttibrili said:


> I have a bike so no need for this. Turists may like to know.
> 
> * City bikes roll in Helsinki next summer *
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Construction updates.

The massive Tripla mall site.



propel said:


> Tripla excavation work, 30.3.2016.


Hotel Clarion.



anttibrili said:


> _DSC0298-Pano by tero kaiponen, on Flickr





propel said:


> Taloforum





Tande said:


> 29.3.2016
> 
> IMG_1867 by Tande11, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1871 by Tande11, on Flickr


West Harbour/Jätkäsaari



anttibrili said:


> *New dock construction in the West Harbor*
> 
> New dock construction in the West Harbor by cohodas208c, on Flickr


Kasarmikatu 21.



propel said:


> Kasarmikatu 21 demolition web cam. YIT builds a new office building


The Children's Hospital.



anttibrili said:


> Article on the new children's hospital:http://rakennustaito.fi/rakentaminen/uusi-lastensairaala-suurella-sydamella-rakennettu/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The first post of this thread has now been fixed and updated. It contains a summary of the major projects now being planned and constructed in Helsinki.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The old Arabia factory in Helsinki will be converted and expanded into a whole new quarter for the city. The Arabia ceramics factory was at one point the largest in Europe. Arabia is still a legendary brand when it comes to kitchenware and tableware.

All proposals http://arabia135.fi



propel said:


>


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The old Maxim cinema - established in 1909 - is getting new life as a cinema and hotel complex.



satama said:


>


http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...erille-raju-muodonmuutos-kuvat-tallaiseksi-se

http://www.hel.fi/www/uutiset/fi/ra...ydentyy-uudella-salilla-ja-hotellikerroksilla


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

New entertainment complex near the airport.




propel said:


> Aviapolis Studios. Some sort of multi purpose hall/ media & entertainment center near the airport.Finavia news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

More high-rises planned for Vuosaari district.



propel said:


> Several highrises planned in Vuosaari, next to Cirrus. Tallest would be 33 floors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

A new public sauna/restaurant - "Löyly" - has opened in the soon to be redeveloped area of Hernesaari.



Leonee said:


> A new public sauna opened yesterday at Hernesaari, near the Western harbor of Helsinki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is situated next to the recently expanded Hernesaarenranta.



Smedju said:


>


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

One of the bridges spreading out of Kalasatama project is now opened. 



propel said:


> Grandpa's Bridge finally opens next wednesday. Connects Kalasatama to the Blueberryland Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kruununsillat project, that will include multiple bridges for pedestrian and tram use will be next on the list. These bridges will connect Kalasatama to Laajasalo and to city centre.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The plans for the new express tramway have been approved.



anttibrili said:


> *Helsinki, Espoo approve 459-million-euro inter-city express tramway*
> 
> _City leaders from Espoo and Helsinki voted Monday to back a proposal for an express light rail service from Itäkeskus in Helsinki to Keilaniemi in Espoo. According to the plan, the new tram track will cost 275 million euros and will be ready in 2021. The price tag for the entire project has been estimated at 459 million euros._
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Kalasatama update.



Janne_H said:


> A week ago:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

According to the Stockholm Chamber of Commerce the Nordic capitals (and London) rank as the five fastest growing cities in Europe. Stockholm is first, Helsinki ranks fifth.

Top ten list: (in Swedish)

http://www.chamber.se/nyheter/stockholm-vaxer-snabbast-i-europa-2.htm


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably meant to say capitals, not cities. Berlin is far from the fastest growing city in Germany.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Tripla site at the moment.



propel said:


> Tripla hole, with what must be the future metro tunnels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Helsinki Allas Sea Pool.



propel said:


> Allas Sea Pool opened yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Mr Bricks said:


> According to the Stockholm Chamber of Commerce the Nordic capitals (and London) rank as the five fastest growing cities in Europe. Stockholm is first, Helsinki ranks fifth.
> 
> Top ten list: (in Swedish)
> 
> http://www.chamber.se/nyheter/stockholm-vaxer-snabbast-i-europa-2.htm


When I first visited Helsinki in 1996 I was very surprised to find a very beautiful sophisticated city, I was expecting a lot of nice wooden buildings. What has happened there over the ensuing years, is remarkable, time for another visit.

BTW, I find this ranking of fastest growing cities in Europe, sorry, but didn't find many Scandinavian cities, maybe it's changed recently:

http://www.insidermonkey.com/blog/11-fastest-growing-cities-in-europe-372893/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Central Library * | City Centre

Website: http://keskustakirjasto.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City Centre

Type: Library

Floor Space: 18 000 m2

Floors: 3

Architect: ALA Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Under Construction














propel said:


> February -17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*West Terminal 2 (T2)* | Jätkäsaari

Website: http://www.portofhelsinki.fi/en/passengers/west-terminal-2 

*Project facts* 


Location: Jätkäsaari/West Harbour

Type: Terminal

Floor Space: 12 900 m2

Architect: Pes-Architects Ltd

Developer: Port of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Completed








https://flic.kr/p/SJo78s








https://flic.kr/p/SY8FD4 








https://flic.kr/p/SY8FAD








https://flic.kr/p/SY8FHn 
Port of Helsinki/Soili Rajamäki


One of the new ships that is now using the T2 is Tallink's new flagship Megastar which was built at Meyer Turku and undertook its maiden voyage on the 29th of January this year. The growth rate of the port of Helsinki was 13.9 percent between 2010-2015 making Helsinki the second largest passenger port in Europe, set to overtake Dover in the near future.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Kasarmikatu 21* | Kaartinkaupunki

Website: http://www.kasarmikatu21.fi/en/building 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kaartinkaupunki

Type: Office

Floor Space: 15 640m2

Floors: 7+2

Architect: SARC Architects

Developer: Ahlström Capital, HGR Property Partners and YIT

*Current Status* 

Under Construction











Updates:

https://flic.kr/p/TafX5L 

https://flic.kr/p/TafWHy 

https://flic.kr/p/TafW9Y


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*K-kampus* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.kesko.fi/en/media/news-a...-building-k-kampus-to-be-built-in-kalasatama/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Office

Floor Space: 27 000m2

Floors: 6

Architect: JKMM Architects

Developer: K-Group & Varma Mutual Pension Insurance Company

*Current Status* 

Under Construction



propel said:


> Keskos new head office in Kalasatama.http://www.hel.fi/www/uutiset/fi/ra...-kampus-keskon-laadukas-paaimitalo-kasatamaan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Think Corner* | Kluuvi

Website: https://www.helsinki.fi/en/news/think-corner/what-is-think-corner 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kluuvi

Type: Office/Multifunctional/Public

Floor Space: 8000m2

Floors: 6

Architect: JKMM Architects

Developer: University of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Under Construction

Previously on site.










Until recently.










In 2017.



















Update.

https://flic.kr/p/TafVnC 

https://flic.kr/p/TafVEb


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*REDI* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.redi.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Shopping/Leisure

Floor Space: 60 000m2

Floors: 5 (35)

Architect: Helin & Co Architects


*Current Status* 

Under Construction


https://flic.kr/p/T7y8qK 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BMg6PpEhLh4/



New promo video for the REDI shopping and experience centre.






More information can be found at https://globenewswire.com/news-release/2017/03/23/943510/0/en/Half-of-business-premises-at-REDI-shopping-centre-have-been-leased.html


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Central Library * | City Centre

Website: http://keskustakirjasto.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City Centre

Type: Library

Floor Space: 18 000 m2

Floors: 3

Architect: ALA Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Under Construction


Installation of the steel arches:



propel said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ALAfromHEL...371962966460/1377818288955148/?type=3&theater


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Niittyhuippu* | Niittykumpu

Website: https://www.srv.fi/en/apartments/espoon-niittyhuippu 

*Project facts* 


Location: Niittykumpu (Espoo)

Type: Residential

Apartments: 200

Floors: 24

Height: 85m

Architect: SARC Architects

Developer: SRV

*Current Status* 

Under Construction



anttibrili said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRQGCk5jSlh/?taken-by=anttij





anttibrili said:


>


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Amos Rex* | City centre

Website: https://amosanderson.fi/en/lasipalatsi/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City centre

Type: Museum

Floor Space: 13 000 m2

Architect: JKMM Architects

Developer: Föreningen Konstsamfundet

*Current Status* 

Under Construction





























https://flic.kr/p/SzyyZ8

https://flic.kr/p/TPnNYn 

https://flic.kr/p/SwQJS1 

https://flic.kr/p/TPnPDk

https://flic.kr/p/TPnPRe


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Delfiinikortteli (Dolphin Quarter)* | Vuosaari

Website: http://www.bm-ark.fi/delfiinikortteli/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Vuosaari

Type: Residential/Office/Commercial

Floors: 14-31

Height: 106-110m

Architect: B & M Architects

Developer: Citycon, Paulig Group, City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Koivukylän Verso* | Koivukylä

*Project facts* 


Location: Koivukylä

Type: Residential/Library/Commercial

Floors: 7-16

Height: Unknown

Floor Space: 34 550km2

Developer: Health City Finland

*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Finnoo* | Finnoo

*Project facts* 


Location: Finnoo (Espoo)

Type: Residential/Office/Commercial/Metro Station

Floors: 20-26

Architect: Cederqvist & Jäntti Architects

Residents: 20 000

*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Kera Logistics Area* | Karamalmi

*Project facts* 


Location: Karamalmi (Espoo)

Type: Residential

Architect: B & M Architects

Residents: 13 500

*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*REDI* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.redi.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Residential/Shopping Centre/Office

Floor Space: 200 000m2

Floors: 8X20-37fl

Height: 120-137m

Architect: Helin & Co Architects

Developer: SRV

*Current Status* 

Under Construction



















*Update* 

Drone footage:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Aalto University "Nexus"* | Otaniemi 

*Project facts* 


Location: Otaniemi

Type: Residential/Office/University

Architect: Anttinen Oiva Architects

*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Densification plans for the inner city district of Vallila. Some 55 000m2 of new housing and 17 000m2 of new sports facilities.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Sailors Home* | Katajanokka 

*Project facts* 


Location: Katajanokka

Type: Residential

Floors: 8

Architect: Huttunen Lipasti Pakkanen Architects

*Current Status* 

Completed

For over a century this site at Linnankatu 3 was a home for sailors. The original building was destroyed in the war and replaced with a simple box which was in turn recently demolished. The new building does no longer house actual sailors but rental apartments.





























https://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?p=88780#p88780


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Central Library * | City Centre

Website: http://keskustakirjasto.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City Centre

Type: Library

Floor Space: 18 000 m2

Floors: 3

Architect: ALA Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Under Construction


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Scandic Hotel* | City Centre

VR Group (the Finnish state owned railway company) is selling its headquartesr at the iconic Central Railway Station after 108 years of operations (the building was completed in 1909). The Jugendstil building was designed by Saarinen and is now being bought by Scandic Hotels to be converted into a 500-room hotel by 2020.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Meander Helsinki * | Töölö

Website: http://www.meanderhelsinki.fi/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Töölö

Type: Residential

Floor Space: 8900 m2

Floors: 2-7

Architect: Steven Holl Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki & Senate Properties

*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*REDI* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.redi.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Residential/Shopping Centre/Office

Floor Space: 200 000m2

Floors: 8X20-37fl

Height: 120-137m

Architect: Helin & Co Architects

Developer: SRV

*Current Status* 

Under Construction


The core of the first tower is now rising:









https://www.instagram.com/p/BYlcS6KByLy/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*The Dance House* | Ruoholahti

Website: https://tanssintalo.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Ruoholahti

Type: Culture

Floor Space: 7640m2

Architect: JKMM Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Tripla* | Pasila

Website: https://tripla.yit.fi/en 

*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Mall/Office/Residential/Transport

Floor Space: 350 000m2

Architect: Soini & Horto with OMA

Developer: YIT

*Current Status* 

Under Construction


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Central Pasila Tower Area* | Pasila

Website: http://www.helsinkihighrise.fi/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Residential/Office/Commercial

Floor Space: 200 000m2

Floors: 15-40fl

Architect: Various

*Current Status* 

Planning

The four finalists of the competition for the Cetral Pasila Tower Area have been selected and will serve as basis for the planning of the area. The final plans will be approved in the autumn of 2018 and construction commence in 2020. The Area is divided into three subareas of which Tripla is under construction (see above). Construction on the northern quarters will commence in 2018.

The winning concept will be announced in the autumn of 2018.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Central Library * | City Centre

Website: http://keskustakirjasto.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City Centre

Type: Library

Floor Space: 18 000 m2

Floors: 3

Architect: ALA Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Under Construction


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Easton* | Itäkeskus

Website: https://eastonhelsinki.fi/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Itäkeskus

Type: Shopping mall/Commercial

Floor Space: 66 000m2

Architect: Lahdelma & Mahlamäki Architects

Developer: Kesko

*Current Status* 

Completed


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Metro Extension Phase 1* | Helsinki/Espoo

Website: https://www.lansimetro.fi/en/home/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Helsinki/Espoo

Type: Metro

Length of extension: 14km

Number of stations: 8

Cost: €1.2 billion 

*Current Status* 

Completed

The long awaited extension to the Helsinki Metro system opened on Saturday. The new extension connects the city centre to the western suburbs and runs underground for its entire length. A total of 8 new stations and 14km was built for this first phase - the second phase is scheduled to open in 2020 and adds another five stations to the system.

Pictures taken by Finnish forumer Janne H:

Matinkylä









Niittykumpu









Urheilupuisto

















Tapiola









Aalto-yliopisto

















Keilaniemi









Koivusaari (Second longest escalators in Western Europe, lenght 76,2 m, vertical rise 33,5 m)









Lauttasaari


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*European Chemicals Agency Headquarters* | Punavuori

Part of the larger Telakkaranta development.

*Project facts* 


Location: Punavuori

Type: Office

Floors: 8

Architect: HLP Architects

Developer: Skanska

*Current Status* 

Preparation work


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Guard's Barracks* | Kaartinkaupunki

The Guard's Barrack's in Helsinki - home of the Ministry of Defence and the Finnish Defence Command - will see its newer wing demolished and replaced with a new building. The new building will be occupied by the Finnish Security Intelligence Service.

*Project facts* 


Location: Kaartinkaupunki

Type: Security

Architect: Anttinen Oiva Architects

Developer: Senaatti-kiinteistöt, City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Approved

Main Building.










To be demolished.










New building.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Think Corner* | Kluuvi

Website: https://www.helsinki.fi/en/news/think-corner/what-is-think-corner 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kluuvi

Type: Office/Multifunctional/Public

Floor Space: 8000m2

Floors: 6

Architect: JKMM Architects

Developer: University of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Completed



























http://www.jkmm.fi/case/yliopistonkatu-4-the-new-think-corner/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Helsinki-Tallinn Tunnel* | Finland-Estonia

Website: http://www.finestlink.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Finland-Estonia

Type: Transport Link

Cost: €13.8-20bn

*Current Status* 

Vision










Plans to create a FinEst Bay Area by building a tunnel between Helsinki and Tallinn are moving forward. The project would be financed by both the private and the public sector as well as the EU and is set to be opened by 2040. Entrepreneur Peter Vesterbacka of Angy Birds fame - on the other hand - claims he will have it built by 2024 at a cost of €15bn financed entirely by private means.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/holgerroonemaa/he-built-an-empire-from-angry-birds-now-he-wants-to-go?bftwnews&utm_term=.ntDvGmyV#.ntDvGmyV


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*REDI* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.redi.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Residential/Shopping Centre/Office

Floor Space: 200 000m2

Floors: 8X20-37fl

Height: 120-137m

Architect: Helin & Co Architects

Developer: SRV

*Current Status* 

Under Construction



















*Update* 

https://flic.kr/p/ERW5FV

https://flic.kr/p/24s8kDo 

https://flic.kr/p/GonLWN 

https://flic.kr/p/24wa6Ct 

https://flic.kr/p/GonMbL

https://flic.kr/p/24wa6jH 

https://flic.kr/p/239RSyV 

https://flic.kr/p/24wa5Uz 

https://flic.kr/p/21L8NSW 

https://flic.kr/p/24wa5Mk 

https://flic.kr/p/239RSqZ

https://flic.kr/p/239RSuM 

https://flic.kr/p/24s8jYW


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Tripla* | Pasila

Website: https://tripla.yit.fi/en 

*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Mall/Office/Residential/Transport

Floor Space: 350 000m2

Architect: Soini & Horto with OMA

Developer: YIT

*Current Status* 

Under Construction




















Facebook: Tripla by YIT


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Scandic Railway Station Hotel* | City centre

*Project facts* 


Location: City centre

Type: Hotel

Floors: 5

Architect: Futudesign

Floor Space: 4000m2

*Current Status* 

Approved









YLE


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Telakkaranta* | Punavuori

*Project facts* 


Location: Punavuori

Type: Office/Residential

Architect: Lundgaard & Tranberg Architects/HLP Architects

Floors: 4-13

Developer: Skanska

*Current Status* 

Demolition


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Ruoholahti Offices* | Ruoholahti

*Project facts* 


Location: Ruoholahti

Type: Office

Architect: JKMM Architects

Floor Space: 40 000m2

Developer: NCC

*Current Status* 

Proposed


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Some updates from Länsisatama (West Harbour).

2_L_052018 by Ramboll Finland Oy, on Flickr

6_P_052018 by Ramboll Finland Oy, on Flickr

6_E_052018 by Ramboll Finland Oy, on Flickr

2_E_052018 by Ramboll Finland Oy, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Tripla* | Pasila

Website: https://tripla.yit.fi/en 

*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Mall/Office/Residential/Transport

Floor Space: 350 000m2

Architect: Soini & Horto with OMA

Developer: YIT

*Current Status* 

Under Construction









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjm4ct1Hl0F/?tagged=pasila


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr Bricks said:


> *Helsinki-Tallinn Tunnel* | Finland-Estonia
> 
> Website: http://www.finestlink.fi/en/
> 
> ...


Spend 20 billion just for buying cheap booze in Estonia? That's very Finnish.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

droneriot said:


> Spend 20 billion just for buying cheap booze in Estonia? That's very Finnish.


Yeah well we have our priorities :lol:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Siltasaarenportti* | Kallio

*Project facts* 


Location: Kallio

Type: Residential/Office/Hotel

Floors: 8

Architect: C&J Architects

Developer: HYY Group

*Current Status* 

Approved

A long neglected part of the district of Kallio is getting a much needed facelift. The end of Siltasaarenkatu has for decades remained a concrete wasteland and clashed badly with the monumental Kallio Church. Now the old buildings will be replaced and the street turned into a proper pedestrianized zone. The development will also include an updated metro entrance and a roof top terrace.

Current:










Future:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Hakaniemenranta* | Hakaniemi

*Project facts* 


Location: Hakaniemi

Type: Residential/Office/Hotel

Architect: Harris–Kjisik & VSU 


*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Updates from the *Kalasatama* district with the first of the eight towers of the *REDI* mall rising in the background. As seen from Kruununhaka, Tervasaari and Katajanokka:

IMG_2295 

IMG_2292 

IMG_2351 

IMG_2356 

IMG_2334 

IMG_2325 

Bonus

IMG_2307 

IMG_2358


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ kiitos for amazing updates! I am planning to visit Helsinki with my mom next year  Would you recommend anything besides classic sight to see when there? Some modern architecture for example? I was in Helsinki in 2012, I guess a lot has changed since then


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

natansalda said:


> ^^ kiitos for amazing updates! I am planning to visit Helsinki with my mom next year  Would you recommend anything besides classic sight to see when there? Some modern architecture for example? I was in Helsinki in 2012, I guess a lot has changed since then


Cheers!

Helsinki is growing and changing pretty quickly - both physically and culturally. There are excellent restaurants, bars and cultural venues in this town these days. If you want to see modern stuff in general you should visit Jätkäsaari and perhaps Kalasatama. Both areas will be under construction until the 2030s so don't expect completeness. Both the already amazing looking Central Library (Oodi) and the Amos Rex Art Museum open towards the end of 2018 so I would recommend checking out these places. Check out Löyly as well - a modern wooden building in the district of Hernesaari, which houses a restaurant/bar and a sauna. Other than that there are plenty of great older districts and of course Suomenlinna and Seurasaari.


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ Mr Bricks, thank you so much for your answer, it goes to my trip notes


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Np 

Some pics I took of a recently completed building in the district of Katajanokka. The area is known for its Jugend (Art Nouveau) architecture so the new building was made to blend in.

IMG_2399 

IMG_2402 

IMG_2403 

IMG_2401 

Bonus

IMG_2383 

IMG_2375


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Amos Rex* | City centre

Website: https://amosanderson.fi/en/lasipalatsi/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City centre

Type: Museum

Floor Space: 13 000 m2

Architect: JKMM Architects

Developer: Föreningen Konstsamfundet

*Current Status* 

Completed

The new Amos Rex art museum has now opened. For more info check out this article in The Guardian https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2018/aug/27/helsinki-amos-rex-art-museum


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*REDI* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.redi.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Residential/Shopping Centre/Office

Floor Space: 200 000m2

Floors: 8X20-37fl

Height: 120-137m

Architect: Helin & Co Architects

Developer: SRV

*Current Status* 

Under Construction

REDI seen from Kaivopuisto (to the right in the distance):

Kaivopuisto by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr


Update:



anttibrili said:


> Redi by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr
> Redi by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Trigoni* | Pasila

Website: https://www.yit.fi/en/trigoni# 

*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Mixed-use

Floor Space: 150 000-250 000m2 (total site area)

Floors: 51, 40, 7x?

Height: 180m (maximum)

Architect: Lahdelma & Mahlamäki Architects

Developer: YIT

*Current Status* 

Approved

More info:

https://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/en/news/2018-10-04/helsinki-high-rise-competition-finalized


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ Impressive


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

*Central Library * | City Centre

Website: https://www.oodihelsinki.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City Centre

Type: Library

Floor Space: 18 000 m2

Floors: 3

Architect: ALA Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Under Construction




Benjamin93 said:


> 18.11.2018
> 
> 16 days until opening ceremony
> 
> ...











nina.Kosola









nina.Kosola


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Couple of days old photo of the Kalasatama area and the first of the 8 towers (Majakka) rising up. 

Isoisänsilta by Jaakko Tawast, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^

And two more:



Janne_H said:


> Yesterday


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Tripla* | Pasila

Website: https://tripla.yit.fi/en 

*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Mall/Office/Residential/Transport

Floor Space: 350 000m2

Architect: Soini & Horto with OMA

Developer: YIT

*Current Status* 

Under Construction




















Update:



propel said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157047974687044&set=p.10157047974687044&type=3&theater


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Maria Growth Company Campus* | Kamppi

Website: https://www.campusmaria.fi/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kamppi

Type: Office/Mixed

Floor Space: 56 000m2

Developer: YIT

*Current Status* 

Planning

A new growth company campus for Helsinki to start construction by 2020 creating 4000 new jobs. The objection is for the area to become one of the biggest growth company campuses in Europe.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*urBaana* | Kamppi

Website: http://www.urbaana.fi/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kamppi

Type: Park

*Current Status* 

Planning

Helsinki is getting its own version of New York's High Line Park. Directly linked to the Maria development above it will be built over a current cycle high way (Baana) around the northwestern parts of the city centre.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Central Library Oodi * | City Centre

Website: https://www.oodihelsinki.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: City Centre

Type: Library

Floor Space: 18 000 m2

Floors: 3

Architect: ALA Architects

Developer: City of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Completed

The Central Library, called Oodi ("Ode") has now opened although there are still some finishing touches and landscaping to be done.





































Tuomas Uusheimo/archdaily


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*REDI* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.redi.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Residential/Shopping Centre/Office

Floor Space: 200 000m2

Floors: 8X20-37fl

Height: 120-137m

Architect: Helin & Co Architects

Developer: SRV

*Current Status* 

Under Construction


The second tower is now under construction as can be seen in the video below. The Tripla-development can be seen in the background.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Some additional photos:



Janne_H said:


>


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Some updates from Kalasatama:


Kalasatama3 by Pdexter, on Flickr

Kalasatama8 by Pdexter, on Flickr

Kalasatama2 by Pdexter, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

And some new stuff for Kalasatama:


Edison & Newton (residential)





















"Smart Office"


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

From the Finnish forums:



propel said:


> Helsinki's Oodi voted world's best new library for 2019


----------



## Octaviansson (Jan 21, 2016)

Has Trigoni | Pasila gone forward by now?


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Octaviansson said:


> Has Trigoni | Pasila gone forward by now?


There's still a bit to go before the construction on that can start. Trigoni that is part of the larger new Pasila plan has the new train station opening next month while the whole Tripla complex is ready 2020. 2 years earlier than planned. 

Senate Properties, YIT and City of Helsinki signed a contract this year for buying and implementation of the the Trigoni starting area. The starting area contains 2 towers and a podium structure. They can start building between 2020-2021 once the the zoning plan has been confirmed. 



> The implementation of the start-up area includes the construction of two high-rise buildings and a podium structure. According to the proposal, the first high-rise in the start-up area, which will also be the tallest building in the area, will reach a height of approximately 180 metres and have a total of 51 storeys. The building is designed to include a hotel, apartments and a scenic restaurant. The other high-rise, approximately 140 metres tall and with 40 storeys, will house offices and apartments. The podium will include commercial premises, street-level storefronts and parking facilities. The start-up area is estimated to incorporate approximately 500 apartments, 300 hotel rooms and workplaces for 1,000 people.
> 
> In its entirety, the Trigoni proposal includes nine high-rise buildings in the three planning areas of the competition. The podium and the five high-rise buildings envisioned for the Western area form the core of the proposal. Two of the five high-rises will be located in the start-up area.
> 
> - City of Helsinki





propel said:


> Mall of Tripla and the new station will open in October, the rest of the complex by the end of 2020.https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006187478.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
It looks sort of Berlin Hauptbahnof style


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

A bit. A few more pics and as you can see the facade is miles away from anything resembling contemporary architecture.



anttibrili said:


> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000...wl5JC4icfX91icc4Gy38_MdZ82JTdhFWWEirSdbO2cML0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*REDI* | Kalasatama

Website: http://www.redi.fi/en/ 

*Project facts* 


Location: Kalasatama

Type: Residential/Shopping Centre/Office

Floor Space: 200 000m2

Floors: 8X20-37fl

Height: 120-137m

Architect: Helin & Co Architects

Developer: SRV

*Current Status* 

Under Construction


The second tower is now rising.



Janne_H said:


> Today.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*KONE BUILDING* | Munkkiniemi


The former headquarters of Kone have been converted into apartments:









https://www.projektiuutiset.fi/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Kone1.jpg



























https://www.betoniluoma.com/referenssit-ja-pinnat/referenssikohteet/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*KIVISTÖ COLOSSEUM* | Kivistö




























https://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?t=1085&start=210#p98294


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Postipuisto* | Pasila


*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Residential/Commercial Area

Residents: 12 000

Jobs: 2000


*Current Status* 

Approved




















This development has kicked off with these projects ("Postipuisto" on the above map):


















Playa Architects


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Huber* | Aviapolis


*Project facts* 


Location: Aviapolis

Type: Hotel/Office/Residential 

Floor Space 35 000m2

Architect: NREP & Avarrus


*Current Status* 

Approved


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Hybrid Building* | Sörnäinen


*Project facts* 


Location: Sörnäinen

Type: Hybrid

Floor Space 21 000m2

Architect: Anttinen Oiva Architects

Developer: Skanska


*Current Status* 

Approved




















A massive 1970s office block has been demolished to make way for this new building.









https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/sites/default/files/styles/free_w768_-_esm_2018/public/neo/files/941251.JPG?itok=_9jrKAXM









https://www.delete.fi/wp-content/uploads/Delete_Haapaniemenkatu_hiilijalanjalki_purkutyo-1024x683.jpg


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Tripla* | Pasila

Website: https://tripla.yit.fi/en 

*Project facts* 


Location: Pasila

Type: Mall/Office/Residential/Transport

Floor Space: 350 000m2

Architect: Soini & Horto with OMA

Developer: YIT

*Current Status* 

Completed/Under Construction


The Mall of Tripla - the largest mall in the Nordic region - opened yesterday along with the new train station:









https://tekniikanmaailma.fi/lehti/1...miten-sen-syvat-kupit-aiotaan-pitaa-puhtaina/




































https://www.instagram.com/p/B3t8kZvh72T/?hl=fi


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*Kumpulanmäki* | Kumpula

*Project facts* 


Location: Kumpula

Type: Residential/Office/Commercial

Residents: 1400

Architect: Schauman & Nordgren Architects, Masu Planning and Schauman Architects

Developer: Senate Properties, City of Helsinki, University of Helsinki

*Current Status* 

Approved/In Planning



























https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006269585.html


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

*National Museum Extension* | City Centre

*Project facts* 


Location: City Centre/Töölö

Type: Museum

Architect: JKMM 

*Current Status* 

Proposed





























More pictures and some info: https://jkmm.fi/case/atlas-extension-of-the-national-museum-of-finland/


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Some recent updates from Kalasatama, Helsinki. 

DSC08738 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr

DSC08788 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr

DSC08713 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr

DSC08752 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr

DSC08741 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr

DSC08744 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr








By Janne_H via Talo Forum Existing username here in Skyscrapercity.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Kalasatama update:



Janne_H said:


>


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

propel said:


> Woodlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Another update:



propel said:


> DJI_0016 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr
> DJI_0024 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr


----------

